

Tumblr asks users (via dialog box) to uninstall popular Missing e browser add-on - shortformblog
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/31/tumblr-suggests-that-you-to-stop-using-the-popular-missing-e-chrome-extension/

======
darkane
If the add-on is actually causing excessive page requests and erroneous
support inquiries, this seems like a very reasonable response. And they didn't
ask the users to uninstall the add-on, they notified them of a supplement to
the agreement stating that users shouldn't expect support if they wish to
continue using it.

------
nodemaker
Rather than jumping on the bandwagon of accusing tumblr for infringing on
user's rights ,I think we should give the guys the benefit of doubt which is
well deserved for creating an awesome free platform.

There probably are some serious technical reasons why this add-on is creating
problems for them and affecting user experience.

------
callumjones
'....its own official “app store” instead of whining about support and server
issues.'

No, you can't just willy nilly suggest that each website have their own App
Store.

~~~
thetylerhayes
So glad I wasn't alone in that thought.

------
d5tryr
Whining? Just make an app store? I don't know which is worse the stupid
complaint or the absurd solution?

------
brcrth
Wouldn't be easier for Tumblr to bring the desired features of the addon to
Tumblr?

~~~
kevingadd
That won't magically make people stop running the broken addon. If they went
so far as to put this dialog box on Tumblr, the addon must be doing some
seriously broken shit that causes them real pain, and it must be creating real
support requests.

